# [Solved] Kernel will not load wacom

## Tefrem34

Hello to all at the fourms.  :Smile: 

Well I just got done installing Gentoo on my new build (i7 5820k, x99-a MB, 16GiB ram, GTX 980 ti) and my attempt at using my previous installation from my amd system was a bust. So I did a fresh install. The installation seemed to go fine as far as I could tell, but after installing KDE, I have several problems that need to be fix and I have no clue how to do it. So I will start with my Intuos 5 touch wacom tablet not working.

I have edited the kernel multiple times to get it to work, and all I seem to do is stop my all my usb devices from loading at boot (fixed it with running the genkernel to get them to load again).

This is what I have checked in the kernel: 

Device Drivers--->/ Input device support---> / <*> Event interface / [*] Tablets---> / <*> wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support

and

Device Drivers---> / HID Drivers---> / Special HID drivers---> / <*> Intuos/Graphire support (USB)

I have installed the wacom drivers, dev-libs/libwacom-0.11, kde-misc/wacomtablet-2.1.0, and x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.24.0. When I go into my system settings, input devices, wacom tablet, "No tablet device detected"

In my /etc/portage/make.conf: INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

I know that my tablet works. I can use it in windows and in the Gentoo live installation disk. I can;t find any articles on how I can fix this.

If anyone knows how to figure this out I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.Last edited by Tefrem34 on Fri Oct 09, 2015 11:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## szatox

I have bought a similar one recently. 

 *Quote:*   

> grep -iE "wacom|tablet" /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y
> 
> CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m
> ...

 

HID_WACOM is obvious. AFAIR CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is needed too. 

"Device Drivers--->/ Input device support---> / <*> Event interface / [*] Tablets---> / <*> wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support" on the other hand is for legacy hardware, attached to serial port (COM) rather than USB if I get it right. Probably doesn't hurt but you don't need it.

Funny thing is the part that works in linux works better than in windows. (Haven't found time for setting up 3-5 finger gestures yet. Maybe later)

----------

## Tefrem34

@szatox, Thanks for the reply.

But I don't know what you mean by this?

 *Quote:*   

> HID_WACOM is obvious. AFAIR CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is needed too

 

Is this in the kernel, or in the make.config file?

If it is in the kernel, what is the path to the "AFAIR CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET"?

I don't remember seeing this option in the kernel.

So I don't need the "<*> wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support" selected?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tefrem34,

```
AFAIR CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is needed too
```

translates as "As Far As I Recall" CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is needed too.

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is in make menuconfig.

Get into make menuconfig, press / and enter INPUT_TABLET

----------

## Tefrem34

@NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for the explanation.

So I use the "/" search in the menuconfig and it showed me the paths, which I have done, but at the end it has "Depends on !UML && INPUT [=y]"

any idea what that means?

But I am still lost as to why it isn't recognizing it.

this is my out put of

```
grep -iE "wacom|tablet" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```
CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C is not set

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_TABLET is not set
```

still no dice.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tefrem34,

Maybe its fixed but you just don't know it.

What does 

```
uname -a 
```

show?

In particular, the date and time.  Thats the date and time the running kernel was built.

Does it tie in with your memory of your most recent kernel build?

If not, you are not running the kernel you thing you are.

```
CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4=m 
```

builds your kernel driver an a module.

Does lsmod show it loaded?

----------

## Tefrem34

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a

 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux chesse 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Aug 27 08:48:38 PDT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

I think that this is the only one that I have been modifying. When I adjust the kernel I am using /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo. Is this my problem?

lsmod isn't showing the wacom loaded.

----------

## Buffoon

You are running kernel which was built Thu Aug 27 08:48:38 PDT, is this the latest you built?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tefrem34,

```
Thu Aug 27 08:48:38 PDT
```

is 3 or 4 hours ago.

How does that compare with your last kernel build?

```
 #1
```

means that its the first build of this kernel.

genkernel does a make mrproper, that will reset the counter, so it may not be useful.

What did lsmod tell?

----------

## Tefrem34

I am getting an error with modprobe -l | grep usbcore

it is saying "bash: modprobe: command not found"

is this part of my problem?

----------

## Tefrem34

It was more like an hour ago, from entering uname -a

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

joydev                  8231  0 

snd_usb_audio         115222  4 

snd_usbmidi_lib        16956  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            15321  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          5099  1 snd_rawmidi

ipv6                  257312  92 

cfg80211              190715  0 

rfkill                 13425  1 cfg80211

binfmt_misc             5926  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    49545  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    40105  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4151  0 

coretemp                5100  0 

nvidia               8590435  53 

kvm                   242174  0 

microcode               7660  0 

snd_hda_intel          17056  13 

pcspkr                  1747  0 

efivars                 6257  0 

snd_hda_controller     13792  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          67958  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_hwdep               5171  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

drm                   225561  3 nvidia

snd_pcm                63755  4 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

i2c_i801                8974  0 

snd_timer              16057  1 snd_pcm

e1000e                138126  0 

snd                    50401  44 snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic, \

                                       snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device

xhci_pci                3171  0 

i2c_core               16980  3 drm,i2c_i801,nvidia

rtc_cmos                7795  0 

acpi_cpufreq            5922  0 

processor              22721  13 acpi_cpufreq

thermal_sys            15916  2 processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

button                  4417  0 

efivarfs                5003  1 

xts                     2759  0 

gf128mul                5242  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7263  0 

cbc                     2472  0 

sha256_generic          9668  0 

libiscsi               31370  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    61148  1 libiscsi

tg3                   130874  0 

ptp                     8844  2 tg3,e1000e

pps_core                5688  1 ptp

libphy                 21071  1 tg3

e1000                  87040  0 

fuse                   65991  3 

nfs                   102901  0 

lockd                  52774  1 nfs

grace                   1570  1 lockd

sunrpc                152329  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   136879  0 

multipath               5184  0 

linear                  3206  0 

raid10                 33699  0 

raid456                52397  0 

async_raid6_recov       1241  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1342  1 raid456

async_pq                3844  1 raid456

async_xor               2801  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10328  1 async_xor

async_tx                1734  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               89350  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  23507  0 

raid0                   6411  0 

dm_snapshot            24910  0 

dm_bufio               13020  1 dm_snapshot

dm_crypt               15641  0 

dm_mirror              11035  0 

dm_region_hash          6199  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7443  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 71530  5 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_bufio,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1400  0 

hid_sony               10779  0 

led_class               2991  1 hid_sony

hid_samsung             2765  0 

hid_pl                  1352  0 

hid_petalynx            1897  0 

hid_gyration            2035  0 

sl811_hcd               8903  0 

usbhid                 22362  0 

xhci_hcd               81268  1 xhci_pci

ohci_hcd               17055  0 

uhci_hcd               18669  0 

usb_storage            44861  0 

ehci_pci                3471  0 

ehci_hcd               34931  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               139823  11 uhci_hcd,snd_usb_audio,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,

                                         ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,xhci_pci,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1512  1 usbcore

aic94xx                63606  0 

libsas                 51392  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  478386  0 

crc_t10dif              1031  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1252  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               493314  0 

megaraid_sas           90042  0 

megaraid_mbox          23640  0 

megaraid_mm             6816  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34003  0 

aacraid                68458  0 

sx8                    10860  0 

DAC960                 62022  0 

cciss                  43835  0 

3w_9xxx                28855  0 

3w_xxxx                20542  0 

mptsas                 32890  0 

scsi_transport_sas     21430  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10205  0 

scsi_transport_fc      39461  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 11267  0 

mptscsih               16097  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                54487  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22057  0 

dc395x                 26688  0 

qla1280                19168  0 

imm                     8745  0 

parport                26571  1 imm

dmx3191d                8769  0 

sym53c8xx              61051  0 

gdth                   71877  0 

advansys               42936  0 

initio                 14876  0 

BusLogic               19039  0 

arcmsr                 30988  0 

aic7xxx               103530  0 

aic79xx               107442  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17449  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     21897  0 

pdc_adma                5245  0 

sata_inic162x           6565  0 

sata_mv                23377  0 

ata_piix               22535  0 

ahci                   24195  5 

libahci                18887  1 ahci

sata_qstor              5012  0 

sata_vsc                3961  0 

sata_uli                2948  0 

sata_sis                3581  0 

sata_sx4                7868  0 

sata_nv                18210  0 

sata_via                7635  0 

sata_svw                4269  0 

sata_sil24             10071  0 

sata_sil                7183  0 

sata_promise            9783  0 

pata_sl82c105           3629  0 

pata_via                8284  0 

pata_jmicron            2403  0 

pata_marvell            2867  0 

pata_sis               10262  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2185  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4430  0 

pata_triflex            3127  0 

pata_atiixp             4435  0 

pata_opti               2745  0 

pata_amd               10223  0 

pata_ali                9077  0 

pata_it8213             3402  0 

pata_pcmcia             9724  0 

pcmcia                 29323  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10840  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3220  0 

pata_ns87410            2760  0 

pata_serverworks        5420  0 

pata_artop              4870  0 

pata_it821x             8365  0 

pata_optidma            4465  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5436  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2992  0 

pata_hpt37x            10912  0 

pata_hpt366             4848  0 

pata_cmd64x             6818  0 

pata_efar               3518  0 

pata_rz1000             2701  0 

pata_sil680             4513  0 

pata_radisys            2914  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6227  0 

pata_mpiix              2854  0 

libata                141523  49 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_efar,pata_opti,sata_sil,sata_sis,sata_sx4, \

                                       sata_svw,sata_uli,sata_via,sata_vsc,pata_marvell,sata_promise,sata_mv,sata_nv,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_sil24, \

                                       pata_netcell,pata_ali,pata_amd,pata_sis,pata_via,pata_sl82c105,pata_triflex,pata_ns87410,pata_ns87415, \

                                       libsas,pdc_adma,pata_artop,pata_atiixp,pata_mpiix,pata_cmd64x,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_optidma,pata_hpt366, \

                                       pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt3x3,pata_it8213,pata_it821x,pata_serverworks,pata_pcmcia,pata_sil680,pata_rz1000, \

                                       ata_piix,pata_jmicron,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x
```

that date was when I did the genkernel to get my keyboard and mouse working again. So not the resent one.

[Line breaks added by NeddySeagoon]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tefrem34,

Hmm.  I thought -l and -t were both removed from modprobe.

----------

## Tefrem34

oh, I didn't know. It was from another post on an older article. That is why it didn't work.  :Smile: 

Should I add "wacom" to /etc/conf.d/modules ?

like this: modules="nvidia wacom"   

?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tefrem34,

If the module is wacom, then yes.

Does 

```
modprobe wacom
```

 work and fix ine problem

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> that date was when I did the genkernel to get my keyboard and mouse working again. So not the resent one.

 

So have you installed and booted that new kernel yet? You know, after compiling drivers :]

Also, do your USB ports work? Does `lsusb` show your device?

----------

## Tefrem34

@NeddySeagoon,

I ran 

```
modprobe wacom
```

 but my tablet still isn't working.

@szatox,

To tell you the truth, I am not really sure now which kernel I am booting from. Instead of using the ~/kernel-4.0.5/ to edit the kernel. I just used the "/usr/src/linux" and made sure the the "<*> wacom" was selected.

```
lsusb
```

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8002 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:800a Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 174c:3074 ASMedia Technology Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 056a:0027 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos5 touch M

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 17a0:0310 Samson Technologies Corp. Meteor condenser microphone

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 22d4:130c  

Bus 003 Device 006: ID 04d9:0125 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 262a:1048  

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 174c:2074 ASMedia Technology Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

it is showing that it is attached.

Should I make a config file for the wacom so that it reads the BUS #?

Which I have never had to do before. For me, the wacom always just worked. So this is really frustrating.

----------

## pulsar_

hi there, 

install x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom, then can you post the output of the xsetwacom --list devices?

more info on X setup: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet#Automatic_setup

----------

## szatox

The only config I have done for my wacom so far is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. It's purpose it to change default behaviour for my convenience.

 *Quote:*   

>  I am not really sure now which kernel I am booting from

 

Let's find out:

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -v "^#" | grep -i _hid

~~/snip/~~

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

----------

## Tefrem34

Thanks for the replies.  :Smile: 

There is no output from xsetwacom --list devices

the xf86-input-wacom is installed.

```
I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom

     Available versions:  0.24.0 (~)0.29.0 ~0.30.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.29.0(01:29:55 PM 08/28/2015)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for Wacom tablets and drawing devices

```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -v "^#" | grep -i _hid
```

```
CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_PLANTRONICS=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

I messed up the kernel again trying to get the wacom to work, and had to use the genkernel again to get my desktop and usb devices back again, so some of the stuff I had before have been changed. So I am going to make some more adjustments again and see what I can do. This is really frustrating.

Is there a command to see what drivers are for hardware so I can reference to what I need to build the kernel with. I know there was one, because when I was trying to build the kernel for my sound card in my previous build, I used it to find the right one for my card. But I can not remember what it was or where I found the command. Does anyone know?

Thanks.

----------

## Tefrem34

Well after not making my usb devices no longer load again, I used the "genkernel all" and made the 2 wacom options as <M> and now it works!!   :Laughing: 

What a pain.

Now I just have to figure out what option that I was changing to make me loose my usb devices on boot. Then I can clean up the Kernel options that I don't need to have selected. 

Now to figure out how to get my GTK applications in my KDE to work properly.

Thanks for all the help every one. I really appreciate it.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tefrem34

Well I guess I spoke to soon.

The tablet is being sort of recognized.

Under my system settings, under Graphic Tablet, Select Tablet, it is saying "unkown Waltop device 0x27 [0027]"

The problem is when I use the pen to select something, like picking a new brush in mypaint, it will not do it, I have to use my mouse to select anything. The touch feature works, but with the same problem, I can not tap to select; like left clicking with the mouse.

```
grep -i wacom /var/log/messages
```

```
Aug 26 23:08:52 chesse kernel: usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

Aug 27 09:40:41 chesse sudo[8198]:    rbear : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/rbear ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom

Aug 27 11:37:51 chesse kernel: usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

Aug 28 14:38:06 chesse kernel: usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

Aug 29 17:14:03 chesse sudo[20954]:    rbear : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/rbear ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/xsetwacom --list devices

Aug 29 19:30:28 chesse sudo[8178]:    rbear : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/rbear ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/grep -i wacom /var/log/boot.msg
```

```
xsetwacom --list devices
```

```
Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus        id: 13  type: STYLUS    

Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pad pad           id: 14  type: PAD       

Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch      id: 15  type: TOUCH     

Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen eraser        id: 17  type: ERASER    

Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen cursor        id: 18  type: CURSOR
```

I also just noticed that it doesn't have the options to map the key shortcut buttons too. I remember it was there on my last build. There are 8 buttons and a touch wheel.

It is showing that is is detecting the right device, but why is system settings not detecting it properly? Do I need to reinstall the drivers again?

----------

## Tefrem34

Well I made another discovery, it only works in mypaint. I tried to use krita, and nothing. The cursor moves around but that is it.

----------

## szatox

Have you enabled your tablet in whatever graphic software you're using?

Buttons must be configured in xorg first and (or) set as script triggers. You can check this post for example xorg config https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7794690.html#7794690

Also, you might have a look at this:

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Wacom_Tablet#Rivalry_with_Synaptics_driver

No idea if it going to be helpful though.

----------

## Tefrem34

hey szatox, thanks for the reply

 *Quote:*   

> Have you enabled your tablet in whatever graphic software you're using?

 

Yes I have, I even configured the stylus pressure in Krita and MyPaint, besides in System Settings / Graphic Tablet. 

I use MyPaint, Krita, and Inkscape as my drawing/art programs.

 *Quote:*   

> Buttons must be configured in xorg first and (or) set as script triggers. You can check this post for example xorg config

 

My last install, on my amd computer, I didn't have to do any of this. When I installed the KDE wacom tablet suite for my system settings it read my tablet just fine. But for some reason I am having all kinds of issues with this x99 platform.

I looked into the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and found that the wacom device is being read. However, the 

```
[    22.430] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.

[    22.490] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: type not specified, assuming 'touch'.

[    22.490] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: other types will be automatically added.

[    22.490] (--) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: maxX=4096 maxY=4096 maxZ=0 resX=18000 resY=29000

[    22.490] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: hotplugging dependent devices.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.

[    22.490] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: Invalid type 'pad' for this device.

[    22.490] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch: hotplugging completed.

[    22.550] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.1/0003:056A:0027.0003/input/input12/event12"

[    22.550] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch" (type: TOUCH, id 15)
```

 show that part of the device is not being registered. So I have no idea why the driver isn't registering the whole device, everything else except the pad input is working, and that is the most important part.

All I can think is that the driver is not working correctly for the x99 system.

As pertaining to the second article, I do not have synaptics installed. I just have a desktop, not a laptop.

Should I install it to see if it needs the touch pad driver for the pen to tablet input? Do you think that might fix my issue? I don't remember having it installed on my previous build.Last edited by Tefrem34 on Mon Aug 31, 2015 1:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tefrem34

I didn't post my make.conf, so I figured someone might see something that I missed.

```
CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_US.UTF-8 en"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="pulesaudio python kde qt4 gtk alsa ffmpeg bindist mmx sse sse2 dbus vaapi"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma4 mmx mmxext popent sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop 3dnow 3dnowext fma3 avx2"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="krita karbon"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## Tefrem34

The synaptics didn't help.

But I did notice that the 

```
grep -iE "wacom|tablet" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 gave me this output 

```
CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C is not set

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_TABLET is not set
```

 the point of interest is  *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C is not set

 

How would I get this set? Is it in the kernel, and if it is, does anyone know how I would find it?

Would I use, "/" and then "CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN"?

I am going to give it a try.

----------

## Tefrem34

Well I am beginning to suspect that this is no longer a kernel issue, but a driver issue.

I enabled all the options for 

```
grep -iE "wacom|tablet" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and have them all enabled.

```
CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C=m

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

CONFIG_FUJITSU_TABLET=y

```

I have all the things that I need for the wacom and the touch features. However, Gentoo/KDE is failing to load the right driver so I can use my tablet.

I found several options that I thought would have fixed the issue, but to no avail. I tried to build every feature into the kernel, and I have made them all modules. Modules are the only ones that kind of sorta work. After changing and rebuilding the kernel, I reinstalled the wacom drivers: 

```
dev-libs/libwacom kde-misc/wacomtablet x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom
```

 but this proved futile as well.

I am wondering if the reason they are not working is due to the layout and new options in the 4.0.5-gentoo kernel and the source files that have been build for gentoo.

I think that I am going to start another post in another category for this issue.

Thanks for all the help and tips so far. I really appreciate it.

Thank you again and again.

Cheers!  :Smile: 

----------

## Tefrem34

SUCCESS!!!

Well I had help from a friend and finally got this issue fixed. *jump up and down*

The link how to fix the broken/problematic issue was: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=125296

This file needed to be fixed

```
/usr/share/apps/wacomtablet/data/waltop_devicelist
```

and edit the 0027 device to:  *Quote:*   

> [0027] 
> 
> model=PTH-650/K 
> 
> layout=bl_4 
> ...

 

Restarted X, and Viola. It fixed the tablet no longer being detected.

----------

